# the 3 amongs japanese classical history(ifukube pupils)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

First when i heard ifukube train some of my favorite composer and were an afectionados of le sacre du printemps , i order some ifukube, but look at his pupils.

There are name the 3 among japanese and heck there the 3 best composer of japan,
Mayuzumi, Akutagawa, ikuma dan???

Yes sadly i can't find a record of Ikuma dan available, he not on naxos, jeez i dying to hear that guys
Ikuma Dan, his music was influence by ainu of japan, this trigger my interrest.

I bet a st aubin pizza (its a fameous pizzeria in my neighborhood) he is awesome just like
mayuzumi and akutagawa.

You guys have something to says about the fameous 3


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2015)

Takemitsu
Hosokawa
Mochizuki
Fujikura
Nishimura

^ my t5, bro


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

You can find a number of Ikuma Dan's works on Youtube. He recorded his symphonies with the Vienna Philharmonic a while back.

Symphony No. 2
Symphony No. 3
Symphony No. 6
Orchestral Fantasy "Flying Devi"


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

There is this:









Check CDBANQ.com.

Try this link: http://www.cdbanq.com/Yamada-Kazuo-...D-PROC-1046_p_35818.html#sthash.zwXgDthy.dpbs

I remember some years ago prior to CDs when Ikuma Dan albums were highly desired among record collectors. It seems they were always premium priced items, and Dan was highly praised by those lucky few who got to hear his music. Hopefully all will soon be rectified and Ikuma Dan will become a standard repetoire voice.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I would like to mention akira ifukube cd on naxos was very enjoyable, it's not the most bold avant composer i see him has conservative but in his case it's not negative.He sound like russian fameous composer a bit for dynamics, it show in his compositions.

But this said sounding japanese ain't a bad thing either...my verdict i like the cd his works. What about you guys what your conclusion on ifukube master work?


----------

